# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Cánh tay robot 5 bậc tự do

## min

Mình đang muốn lắp cánh tay robot để vận chuyển khối gỗ phi 50x100mm vào vỉ. bác nào có bản vẽ file lập trình cho em xin với ạ. thanks

----------


## min

Cái này cần j phải tay robot bác, chỉ cần 3 con xi lanh hơi. 1 chuyển động lên xuống,1 chuyển động ngang,1 kẹp là xong. thiết kế tay robot chi cho tốn kém

----------


## khoinghiepsky

Hỏi xong trả lời lun ak, bạn này vui thế. Nếu cần tìm hiểu về cánh tay robot thì liên hệ mail mình: thegioicnc1417@gmail.com

----------

min

----------


## min

mình trả lời nhầm chủ đề. bác đã làm này rồi à, tốc độ của cánh tay có cao,chắc chắn không bác

----------


## khoinghiepsky

Không cao lắm nhưng với khối gỗ của bác thì đáp ứng tốt. muốn chắc chắn thì cánh tay phải lớn tốn kém thôi.

----------

min

----------


## min

Bác chỗ nào mình ghé xem học hỏi dc không ạ.

----------


## dungtb

bác nào up video dạy robot cho anh em tham khảo đi

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Bác này vui tính phết, tự post tự trả lời luôn  :Smile: )
Cái bác up hình ảnh / video. Mấy anh cao thủ diễn đàn sẽ tư vấn giúp a thôi

----------

